# Can your Skin Type Change over time?



## abbyquack (Jan 3, 2009)

As a teenager, I had really really dry skin - my skin would just constantly flake off and peel, even on my brow bone, no matter what products I used. As a young adult, I've still had dry skin but have been able to manage it a lot better and for the past 2-3 years, I have generally not had too many problems, except for a dry spell every now and then, maybe in winter or whatever.

However, lately, I've noticed my skin is starting to get a little oily- my eyelids for the first time ever are greasy, to the point where MAC paints crease! My face has also started to get a bit shiny, such as this morning I woke up and looked all greasy!

Anyways, is this normal? I'm 23 now and as far as I know I haven't gone through any recent hormonal changes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

It depends on the weather for me....I have bouts of combination and then totaly dry all over. I had oily pimple prone skin as a teenager...but I rarely ever get a pimple now ....I think some of the products, makeup, cleaners, etc have something to do with my changing skin


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

There are all sorts of things which can affect your skin, not just age.  It's perfectly normal.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 3, 2009)

I had very oily skin as a teenager. As I got older my skin has gotten a little on the dry side.
I think it's also the time of year, climate, age, etc.
I now use a very good skin regiment. I believe every girl & boy by age 14 should know the importance of skin care.
Make up is the art & your face is the canvas.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ I agree Stacylynne! Skincare should come first, even before makeup, since  makeup isn't going to look any good on icky skin. 

It's just weird b/c my skin is usually dry during the winter, not oily so I do'nt know what's going on.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 3, 2009)

My skin was seriously oily as a teenager... as an adult, it's been much more normal to dry. I think it's age and that my body has changed over the years (hormones)... it's the only thing I can think of. I live in the same area, etc.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup I also believe it's all in your skincare and what items your putting on. Proper skin care should then regulate your oil levels also I have oily skin and it does get worse when I slack off LOL. I also do think that our skin changes I'm sure just like the rest of our body does. For example my skin is way crazy when Aunt Flo visits but only these last few years and I've had that visit since I was 12.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes it can! When I was a teenager (I can bearly remember that far back!) my skin was almost dripping with oil it seemed and I had pretty bad acne. Now that I'm older than dirt, I have combination skin only oily in the T zone.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 2, 2009)

Your skin can definitely go through many changes. There's a lot of factors that go into it like the environment your in, hormones, age, weather, certain medications (like birth control, which I guess would just fall under hormones also). 

Like my skin use to be super duper greasy right after puberty. It's been like that for the longest time now up until this year it's been less oily (it can still get quite oily now). Since it's winter time now it's been getting dryer with the weather and the heat being on constantly. 

I guess you just have to learn to accommodate it as it changes with new skincare products and adjustments to your regimen.


----------



## glassy girl (Feb 2, 2009)

When i waz youger i just used soap 2 wash and i was good.Now im 30 and i have really dry skin it's pretty normal as u get older for skin 2 change as well as hair. Becoming sick had a lot do do with my skin getting very dry 2. So geting older change in wheather diff face prouduct,poor health and even a change in diet will effect u skin. So lik other posters say just change ur prouduct 2 ur new skin care needs.


----------



## theangrybean5 (Jan 20, 2014)

When your skin is dry, your skin naturally creates oils in the attempt of trying to moisturize your face


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes your skin does change over time. I always had normal skin when I hit 30 it became very oily mainly forehead my hair gets oily as well which was never a problem before. The only upside to oily skin is that it ages slowly where as dry skin ages quickly. Regardless of oily or dry skin you must moisturize and apply sunscreen. I'm a fan of natural products. The way I control my oily skin is by exfoliating once every week sometimes every 2 weeks then I massage a serum in then a hydrating moisturizer then sunscreen. Bye bye oily skin  my skin is just hydrated and soft with a glow


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

of course it does.

  My skin looked magnificent in my 20's.. great in my 30's.. good in my 40's ... and now,

  I best shut up


----------



## Forever Skin (Jan 31, 2014)

abbyquack said:


> ^^ I agree Stacylynne! Skincare should come first, even before makeup, since makeup isn't going to look any good on icky skin.   It's just weird b/c my skin is usually dry during the winter, not oily so I do'nt know what's going on.


  Dry skin during the winter months is normal just switch your regime for the time being remember to still apply sunscreen because of UVA rays FYI winter months is a great time to get chemical peels so you don't worry to much about hyperpigmentation


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use crazy glue to keep it together


----------



## Beryl (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes skin type changes over the years due to many things. As a teen I had combination skin no blemishes. Now I am 54 and have dryish dehydrated some areas of normal. Menopause causes me breakout which I never had as a teen. With all these changes I looked online and am thinking about getting some Korean skincare products.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello guys. I think skin type may be change over time. I noticed that my skin is so oily during summer and so dry during cold days. I guess there are so may factors to consider that we can say that can change our skin type. I think if you are oily during summer then use water-based products so it will not worsen the oiliness of your skin. And during winter use hydrating and moisturizing products to prevent your skin from drying.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Apr 5, 2014)

I totally understand. When I was a teenager I had oily to combo skin but now that I'm in my 20s I have more dry skin especially during the winter. I know now that it has to do with drinking enough water, when I was a teenager I was a lot more active and I drank a lot of water, but now I have to remind myself to drink more water. As far as having oily skin as an adult it could be caused by stress, using too much skin products, a rise in the humidity or taking medication such as birth control may cause oily skin.


----------

